# BSA Gold Column



## fat tire trader (May 21, 2017)

Hello,
This week I purchased a BSA Gold Column. Its in similar condition as the Higgins Ultralite that I purchased last year. I need to find one straddle cable yoke and a Brooks B37 saddle.
You can see my BSA here http://fattiretrading.com/gold-column.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

it would help to start with a photo of the straddle cable yoke you do have.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 21, 2017)

It can be seen on the link in my original post.


----------



## mongeese (May 23, 2017)

Is this a B-37 ? It is humongous.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 23, 2017)

The B37 has stainless rails and an alloy cantle plate. http://www.velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=9e1e0a37-7b3d-4ba1-b0a3-7df8c203c4ea


----------

